# My birthday greetings to fishy friends



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys! Today is my birthday, and I have no one in my circle of friends and family who will go and do what I want to do, which is , of course, go and look in the LFS's and set up my Rift Tank. I know you will all appreciate that and give me Best Fishes 

It is also Memorial Day here in the USA and I am very busy taking care of other people's doggies while they are out having holiday fun. Here are two utube clips of dogs dancing that make me laugh and I hope will make you smile!





 Extremely Fun Golden Retriever





 Famous Border Collie


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes best fishy wishes on your b-day.
enjoy and good hunting...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday fellow fish lover!!
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Reva,

Hope you have a very happy birthday 

Steve


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

Dancing animals are always amusing IMO


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday! Hope your day goes swimmingly!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

happy b-day


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's to the best birthday EVER 
Shelley


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B Day 

Enjoy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got nothing remotely witty to add to the above...

Happy Birthday


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a happy birthday!


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*LOVE that Turtle!!!*

His nose is so cute , but his mouth is so huge!! Reminds me of the poem about the crocodile with his grin, gently inviting fishies in  Thanks for the links!! thank you everyone for the happy's. I went out and bought a four flavor cheesecake  No one can be uncheered with a cheesecake


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-Day and Memorial Day.....make it special, after you walk the dog's or take them with you....go get yourself something special....
All the best from Canada....


----------

